# MKV2Vob After Convert No Sound, Wrong Framerate?



## ATP-Studios (Aug 6, 2011)

I got the freeware program called MKV2VOB and its amazing, basically for those who dont know it converts any MKV clip or any clip really to another format in a matter of seconds with NO QUALITY LOSS at all, I converted my MKV files and the video part was perfect clear quality, except when I right click on the file details there are no details except the bit rate, no frame rate information or any of that, But the files play fine.

When I first open the clip the music plays, but as soon as I skip through the sound disapears and is gone:S

I converted them to MP4 for editing in Vegas but once in Vegas it read the frames as 57.97 frames per second:S and in Vegas it actually read the file as having stereo sound but when in the program on the timeline there is absoulty no sound at all:S

Anyone have info about this problem?


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Have you tried converting in other formats (mpg, avi .. )? Do they have sound when read in Sony Vegas?

What is the frame rate of your raw file and also the converted mp4 file?


----------



## ATP-Studios (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes I tried Mpg and MP4 Havent tried other formats yet, but yes when I put them in Sony Vegas there is only sound strangely enough during the theme song of the show Im converting then the sound just cuts out and there is just nothing not even static

The frame rate of the raw file is 24 Frames per second by right clicking on it and going to details and when I right click on the converted clip there are no details just the bitrate, but once I drag the converted MP4 into vegas and right click on it and go properties it says its 47.97 frame rate:S which is strange because the files play like 24 frames per second.


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe the problem is with/in MKV2Vob. Try playing around with the settings.

It could also be that Vegas does not like the audio codec.

Try converting with other video converters. *Any Video Converter* should do the job.
Then try importing the converted file into Vegas and see what happens.

*P.S.* _What version of Sony Vegas are you using?_


----------



## ATP-Studios (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorop3 said:


> Maybe the problem is with/in MKV2Vob. Try playing around with the settings.
> 
> It could also be that Vegas does not like the audio codec.
> 
> ...


I feel like you havent read everything I have said lol 

Even when I play it in any media player the audio is not there, it says the track is there but nothing plays just the video.

Im using Vegas Pro 10(Y)


----------

